# Decent Smoking Young CC's



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello all. New here and yet to have the opportunity to try a CC so I 'm looking for some suggestions of which Habanos sticks will smoke fairly decent while still young. Once I do my research and figure out where I am going to make my 1st purchase from, I'd like to order something that I can actually smoke without waiting a long time.

I've read that many of the CC's need ample rest to enjoy but there must be some that are enjoyable without investing a year+ 

I'm finding I prefer medium-full sticks with toast, wood and sweetness. Not really enjoying the savory and peppery profiles.

I did read Blaylock's Beginner notes, but since they are from 2011, I thought I might ask for current suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Most anything from 2013 and up is smoking great IMHO. The days of aging for long periods of time is over for Cuban Cigars.
As far as what you should smoke that is a decision one has to make for ones self. Taste is extremely subjective. One mans meat another's poison enjoy the journey!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

could request a list of box codes from various vendors and aim for ones a little older
id still let them acclimate for (at least) a month prior to smoking them though


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

ebnash said:


> Hello all. New here and yet to have the opportunity to try a CC so I 'm looking for some suggestions of which Habanos sticks will smoke fairly decent while still young. Once I do my research and figure out where I am going to make my 1st purchase from, I'd like to order something that I can actually smoke without waiting a long time.
> 
> I've read that many of the CC's need ample rest to enjoy but there must be some that are enjoyable without investing a year+
> 
> ...


The Ramon Allones Special Selection are usually viewed as very good. CA had them rated high in a list a year or so ago, and the box date they provided was not that old.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Two that I've tried myself and enjoyed were cheap ones but good. The hdm coronations tubo, and the h upmann coronas major.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bolivar Coronas Juniors and Partagas Mille Fleurs are two that have smoked particularly well for me when young.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Bolivar Coronas Juniors and Partagas Mille Fleurs are two that have smoked particularly well for me when young.


X's 2

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses, men. Gives me some guidance to get started. I'll definitely report back what I end starting with once I get all of the logistics figured out.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Bolivar Coronas Junior
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas

I've had both of those in a variety of ages and even the fresh ones have never disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like once again, I am blessed with an opportunity and can forgo worrying about age at the moment.

I have the following en-route to get me started on a CC journey:

LAU OCT 15 H.Upmann Coronas Major A/T [TUBO] (25)
EML ABR 14 Montecristo Petit No.2 (15) 
OBA DIC 14 Romeo Y Julieta Mille Fleurs (25)

Seriously time to slow down and take stock... Oh, and I have a Punch Punch box split in the works as well.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Seriously time to slow down and take stock...


Sounds like a good plan. Let us know how it works out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ebnash said:


> Seriously time to slow down and take stock...


Famous last words! :grin2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

ebnash said:


> Seriously time to slow down and take stock...


I recently did that. Came down with some kinda long running flu bug, so I didn't smoke anything for awhile. But, I have now recovered.

The madness can start up again. You'll come to know pretty quickly what we're talkin' about. And you'll be shocked to later see how much you've spent on cigars. - Oh well, at least its not crack !


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> I recently did that. Came down with some kinda long running flu bug, so I didn't smoke anything for awhile. But, I have now recovered.
> 
> The madness can start up again. You'll come to know pretty quickly what we're talkin' about. And you'll be shocked to later see how much you've spent on cigars. - Oh well, at least its not crack !


What the hell. We were gonna' spend it on cigars sooner or later, ween't we? So, I like to think of my ever growing stock of cigars as a hedge against inflation, especially knowing the Gov't can sucker-punch us anytime they choose. Just look at the plight of our poor BOTL/SOTL's in countries like Canada and the UK that have nearly taxed cigar smoking out of existence.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> I recently did that. Came down with some kinda long running flu bug, so I didn't smoke anything for awhile. But, I have now recovered.
> 
> The madness can start up again. You'll come to know pretty quickly what we're talkin' about. And you'll be shocked to later see how much you've spent on cigars. - Oh well, at least its not crack !


Yeah but in all honesty i think Crack is cheaper:vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah but in all honesty i think Crack is cheaper:vs_laugh:


There is a scene in the movie _Crimson Tide_ where Gene Hackman gives Denzel Washington what looks to be a Monte No.2 and after a couple minutes the following dialogue:

Gene H: How do you like that seegar?
Denzel: It's good, sir
Gene H: It's your first?
Denzel: Yeah (coughing)
Gene H: Don't like it too much. They're more expensive than drugs


----------

